# Sinnloses Gnomeningi Item



## Avenenera (16. November 2007)

Warum gibts eigentlich für Gnomeningis auf 375



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man auf 350 (ohne spezialiesierung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt und das teil noch um einiges besser ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Oder hat das Teil irgendwas das ich übersehe??

Edit: Könnte mir nur vorstellen mit dem Teil vll weiterzuskillen wenn WotLk kommt aber dann nehm ich sicher nix das solche Hammermats braucht...


----------



## Grimmrog (16. November 2007)

naja für das teil brauchst du urnether und das andere nicht, also musste erst mal ruf farmen und in ner heroic glück haben und ans urnether kommen, ansonsten echt sinnlos das wieder items mit mehr skill aber weniger sinn sind.

Edit: liegt auch daran, das die Einführung der neuen Epicbrillen später kam, als es die machtschutzbrille schon gab. und blizzard diese halt einfach dazugedichtet hat, statt mal zu schaun, wie der vergleich der neuen Items zu den alten steht. 
Find das etwas schade, denn eigentlich wär es ja kein Problem gewesen, die andere Epicbrille auch auf 350 zu setzen, oder 340, aber egal müssen wir halt mit leben.


----------



## Sedraku (29. November 2007)

Naja Egal wie wir es drehen oder wenden. Die 375er Brillen sind nichts im Vergleich zu den 350ern
Ausserdem kann man mit der 350er noch die Dämpfe auf der Minimap sehen.


----------



## Nesata (29. November 2007)

die 350er kannst du mit lvl 50 tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Nesata schrieb:


> die 350er kannst du mit lvl 50 tragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein kannst du nicht...erst mit lev 70^^


----------



## Grimmrog (30. November 2007)

? klar kannste die mit lvl 50 tragen, sind ja schließlich rein ingiskill gebunden, nur sollte es relativ schwer/unmöglich sein, an das urnether ran zu kommen für diese.


----------



## Hulk² (30. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> ? klar kannste die mit lvl 50 tragen, sind ja schließlich rein ingiskill gebunden, nur sollte es relativ schwer/unmöglich sein, an das urnether ran zu kommen für diese.



Auktionshaus^^


----------



## Burtonpro (30. November 2007)

Hulk² schrieb:


> Auktionshaus^^



Autsch X_x


----------



## Maternus (1. Dezember 2007)

Mancher sollte schweigen, wenn er keine Ahnung hat.

Für die, die es nicht begriffen haben: Urnether ist Seelengebunden, die Brille ebenso. Da Urnether nur in Highinis dropt, und die Chancen nur auf Heroisch wirklich erwähnenswert sind, ist es de Facto nur mit Level 70 möglich die 350er zu tragen/herzustellen.

Die 350er wurden erst mit Patch 2.1 nachgeschoben, um den Ingi etwas interessanter zu machen. Daher, und da lange nicht jeder in den Genuss von Urnether kommt, ist die 375er sinnvoll.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

deswegen kann man die erst mit lev 70 kriegen
heroic instanzen sind nunmal erst ab lev 70 betretbar
also kommt man vor lev 70 nicht an urnether..
und ich halte es fuer unmoeglich wenn jetzt jemand sagt er laesst sich 20 mal mit lev 50 durchs labby ziehen um man urnether zu kommen


----------



## Dunham (2. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> deswegen kann man die erst mit lev 70 kriegen
> heroic instanzen sind nunmal erst ab lev 70 betretbar
> also kommt man vor lev 70 nicht an urnether..
> und ich halte es fuer unmoeglich wenn jetzt jemand sagt er laesst sich 20 mal mit lev 50 durchs labby ziehen um man urnether zu kommen


wo man außerdem schon längst 60 wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Dezember 2007)

Naja mit Glück dropt die ja schon beim ersten labby-run^^
nee mal errnsthaft, sie vorher tragen zu können wird sicherlich nahezu unmöglich sein.
ist auch relativ egal, seit nicht immer so itemgeil^^


----------



## Grivok (3. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Naja mit Glück dropt die ja schon beim ersten labby-run^^
> nee mal errnsthaft, sie vorher tragen zu können wird sicherlich nahezu unmöglich sein.
> ist auch relativ egal, seit nicht immer so itemgeil^^



die brille droppt nicht
aber das urnether droppt halt mit ner sehr geringen chance schon in den 70er instanzen bei den endbossen...
aber wirklich verschwindet geringe wahrscheinlichkeit
und was das ziehen durchs labby betrifft...
mal im ernst... die instanz ist mit ner 5er gruppe 70er nicht einfach zu meistern... vor allem mit rndm nicht
wenn da ein 50er dabei waere...no chance


----------



## D4mn 1t (3. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> aber das urnether droppt halt mit ner sehr geringen chance schon in den 70er instanzen bei den endbossen...
> aber wirklich verschwindet geringe wahrscheinlichkeit



sooo gering ist die Chance nun auch wieder nicht

erste 70er ini (Botanikum) getankt prompt droppt Urnether und ich hab mein erstes Epic nach nur 4h played auf 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (5. Dezember 2007)

@Grivok

ich hab nicht behauptet, daß die Brille in der ini dropt, wenn du alles Beiträge gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich in meinen beitrag das urnether meinte^^
aber egal, wozu muss man denn die Brille schon mit 50 tragen, nurd er Itemgeilheit wegen?


----------



## Dunham (5. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @Grivok
> 
> ich hab nicht behauptet, daß die Brille in der ini dropt, wenn du alles Beiträge gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich in meinen beitrag das urnether meinte^^
> aber egal, wozu muss man denn die Brille schon mit 50 tragen, nurd er Itemgeilheit wegen?



naja für pvp twinks wärs nice aber für den normalen twinker der einfach nur nen 2. 70iger haben will bringts das einfach nicht weil man eh sehr sehr schnell 70 wird. (danke an die neue lvlkurve!!!!!!!)


----------



## Hexalo (18. Januar 2008)

Hmm Die GnomenMachtschutzbrille hat es nie wirklich gegeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


man konnte sich die Brille bis zum Patch 2.2.3 nicht herstellen weil ein Fehler in die Mats eingebaut worden ist. Man brauchte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt "Zauberfeuerstoff" den es nicht gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Schneider kann man zwar "Zauberstoff" herstellen aber wie gesagt Zauberfeuerstoff existierte nicht.. und daher war es unmöglich die Brille herzustellen..
Mit dem neuen Patch wo die Holobrille integriert wurde, wurden die Mats Korrigiert.. wobei jeder Ingi, der bereits die Machtschuztbrille herstellen konnte nun die Holobrille gebaut hat.. 

Daher glaub ich nicht, dass jmd das Ding jemals gebaut hat ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (27. Februar 2008)

hmm, wenn mit 2.4 urnether nicht mehr gebunden ist...rennen dann die ganzen kiddys ab lvl 50 damit rum ? Oo


----------



## Dunham (27. Februar 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> hmm, wenn mit 2.4 urnether nicht mehr gebunden ist...rennen dann die ganzen kiddys ab lvl 50 damit rum ? Oo


 sieht so aus. vorallem die 60iger av pvp twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

